# Tattoos



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> Yeah, that's an issue. It should feel "me" and I can only know it when I see it, and very few things for that matter can come close to "me-feel". Even if something close to this feeling is found, chances are that soon it'll stop giving the very relatable vibes I felt initially.
> 
> And how to limit oneself to a single piece of something that supposed to represent an idea of "me"? Agh... That's an impossible task.


Dualization powwerrrsss... Activate!

Forrrrmmm ooooffffff...

A cucumber!

>}


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> That's silly. I'm a badass good guy lol.


Are u bad ass ? 

My ass is nice. Or so I have been told 

Hehe im so funnynthego::apple::watermelon::tongue2::distracted:


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I'm a badass


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

westlose said:


> Dude please... This "pirate" is actually Napoleon, a famous french emperor.


Thank you for educating the masses.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

The_Wanderer said:


>


Strangely enough, that looks a lot like my SEE friend in real life lol. Except he shaved his mustache... And he's white.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Dualization powwerrrsss... Activate!
> 
> Forrrrmmm ooooffffff...
> 
> ...


A cucumber? Lol

What is that supposed to mean? 

Cool as a cucumber?:kitteh:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> A cucumber? Lol
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Cool as a cucumber?:kitteh:


Yes... Yes... That's it...

Nothing to see here, people! Move along now!


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

westlose said:


> Dude please... This "pirate" is actually Napoleon, a famous french emperor.


There is no need to be upset.


----------

